# En que carpeta se encuentra los directx



## richar (Mar 30, 2009)

para poder instalar actualizciones de directx me pide la ubicacion exacta de estos archivos y busque y no la encuentro alguien me puede decir donde estan esos benditos archivos en que carpeta saludos


----------



## richar (Mar 30, 2009)

se me olvido estas actualizaciones de directx se encuentran en 
para el que lo quiera saludos


----------



## snowboard (Mar 30, 2009)

no se compañero, yo bajaría el instalador de la página de microsoft:
http://www.microsoft.com/DOWNLOADS/Search.aspx?displaylang=es

saludos


----------

